# امسح يابن الكلب ........



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2013)

* ....... هذا ما كتبة الاخوان بعد صصصصصلاة الجمعة على جدران كنيسة العذراء بالزيتون 

واخدين بالكم من كلمة صلاة دى صلاااااااااااة

انها صارت عادة المتأسلمين في سرحتهم الاسبوعية كل جمعة مروا علي كنيسة العدرا بالزيتون 

هناك يتركون بذاءاتهم وشتائمهم وتحر...يضهم .. 

انها غزوة الحقد الاسبوعية .. 

يصلون الجمعة ثم يخرجوا في الشوراع يشتمون ويسبون ويعتدون علي الكنايس والمنازل والمنشأت .. 

انهم يعتمدون ان اهل الكنيسة ليس لهم في الخناق ولن ينساقوا لمواجهة معهم  ........ ولذلك يزداد التحريض كل مرة 

اليوم كتبوا علي الكنيسة التي لها شهرة عالمية لان هناك ظهرت العدرا عام 1968

كلاب العسكر - تاوضروس خاين - بابا الازهر - رقبتك جاية يا تواضروس - كنيسة خمارة - اعدام يا تواضروس - الاسلام قادم يا نصاري - هنا مقر الخنازير

فين الامن ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

فين العقلاء ؟؟؟؟؟؟

اين حي الزيتون ؟؟؟؟؟

هل ينفع كل جمعة يتم الاعتداء علي حرمة الكنيسة وتقوم الكنيسة بكل وداعة باعادة الدهان ثن ياتي الجراد يوم لكتابة سفالاته التي تعلموها من شيوخ الوهابية  !*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> انهم يعتمدون ان اهل الكنيسة ليس لهم في الخناق ولن ينساقوا لمواجهة معهم  ........ ولذلك يزداد التحريض كل مرة
> 
> فين الامن ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


*الملاحظ على هؤلاء الرعاع أنهم يخافوا مايختشوش
فى مدينة نصر تمر مسيرتهم دون أعتراض من الأهالى
لكن فى الطالبية وحلوان بياكلوا الطريحة اللى هى
كذلك حرموا ينزلوا أو يهوبوا ناحية الألف مسكن والحرفيين
لنفس ذات العلقة اللى كالوها هناك 
أستاذى
الكتابات ممكن أن تُزال بكيلو بلاستك بــ 28 جنيه 
لكن النفس البشرية من يعوضها ؟
أصابة طفل أو أمرأة أو راجل ماشى فى حاله .. من يعوضهم ؟
هُم الى زوال وانتهى أمرهم 
نصبر كمان شوية 


*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (6 ديسمبر 2013)

هنقول ايه بس 
احنا تعبنا بجد هو احنا الحيطه المايله بتاعتهم 
احنا الهنا قوى جدا بس حنين جدا جدا 
ما يروحوا يكتبوا الكلام ده عند مقر وزارة الدفاع 
ولا الجبن ما بيروحش غير عند الكنايس 
وخارجين من صلاه( يعنى كانوا بيكلموا ربنا)؟؟؟؟ 
ده اللى بيخرجوا من كباريهات مش بيعملوا كده 
ربنا يرحمنا استاذى


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*



مالاقاش غير تحت باب كنيسة العدرا يصلى 

عموما احنا مش زعلانين ...

صلى براحتك 

بس ماتنساش أن على الباب صليب كبير

سجدت تحتة وصليت 

ابقا تعال الاسبوع الجاى

وانزل تانى تحت الصليب وصلى 

وااحنا مش زعلانيين *​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*آلصوره فيها لبث،،لى توجد صلآه بحذاء،،!! ربمآ كآن يفعل شيء آخر،،​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 ديسمبر 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *آلصوره فيها لبث،،لى توجد صلآه بحذاء،،!! ربمآ كآن يفعل شيء آخر،،​*


*مسمعتش عن المسح على الخُف للضرورة ؟*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*أنا شخصيا سعيد بما يفعلونة ........ أنهم يُظهرون الوجه الذى ظل الأزهر يجمله على مدار مئات السنين ........ ألم اقل أن كل شيئ سيتعرى ويظهر على حقيقته .....وعلى كل إنسان مراجعة أعتقاده بعد ظهور عورات الإيمانات الكاذبة  *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*


عبود عبده عبود قال:




مسمعتش عن المسح على الخُف للضرورة ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ضروره،،آيه آلضروره ف آلصوره دي،،؟؟
مع آني كنت مسلم ،،لكن آول مره آسمع ينفع آصلي بآلحذآء بعد مآ آمسحه ؟؟ 
دنآ طلعت مييح..آلمعلومه دي هتخليني آغير رأيي ف قرآرآتي آلمصيريه،،:a82:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*بصراحه انا مش شايفه اى اساءه ف اللى بيكتبوه على جدران الكنايس للمسيحيه او للمسيحيين بالعكس الاساءه بالكامل موجهه ليهم هما وللدين اللى بيتبعوه 
وفى نفس الوقت مسلمين كتير بيأكدوا ان الافعال دى على النقيض تماما للى بيقوله الاسلام !
خليهم يتسلوا بكره يتعبوا ويزهقوا بعد ما العالم كله يحتقرهم اكتر واكتر بسبب همجيتهم وغبائهم *


----------



## روزا فكري (6 ديسمبر 2013)

ماتزعلش نفسك يااستاذي 
ده اصلا شغل عيال صغيرين
بيطلعو غلبهم في الحيطان
فكروني بايام ابتدائي لما كان 
واحد يعوز يغيظ التاني يشخبطله 
عالديسك 
وزي مقال استاذ عبود احنا اللي بيقهرنا الناس اللي بتروح من غير ذنب
وده اللي يهزنا​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> ماتزعلش نفسك يااستاذي
> ده اصلا شغل عيال صغيرين
> بيطلعو غلبهم في الحيطان
> فكروني بايام ابتدائي لما كان
> ...



*ده فكر ومنهج اسلامى ...... كان الأزهر يقوم بتجميله ..... لكنه واقع موجود فى كل من هو مسلم ومتعمق فى القرآن والأحاديث النبوية ..... واحنا عارفين كده .... لكن بنطنش عشان الدنيا تعدى*


----------



## روزا فكري (6 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ده فكر ومنهج اسلامى ...... كان الأزهر يقوم بتجميله ..... لكنه واقع موجود فى كل من هو مسلم ومتعمق فى القرآن والأحاديث النبوية ..... واحنا عارفين كده .... لكن بنطنش عشان الدنيا تعدى*


كلامك حضرتك مظبوط وفعلا احنا عارفين ان ده فكر ومنهج 
بس احنا بنفذ وصية ربنا لينا


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*بجد مش عارفه ايه الدماغ دى 
مش هقول حاجة غير ان دى تفاهه 
هما فاكرين لما يكتبوا على الحيطان هيغيظونا 
بالعكس دى حقارتهم هتبان للعالم كله 
الدماغ اللى بتفكر زى العيال دى مش عاوزة حد يعبرها 
ربنا يرحمنا بجد 
ويبقى السؤال فين الامـــــــــــن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> ويبقى السؤال فين الامـــــــــــن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!
> 
> *​



*فى هذا الوضع ...... بيكون من المعجبين​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 ديسمبر 2013)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> مالاقاش غير تحت باب كنيسة العدرا يصلى *


دي حاجه كويسة جدا
خليهم يركعوا قدام الست العدرا
يمكن تعمل معاهم معجزة
وتهديهم وتشفيهم من امراضيهم
بامانة دول ناس مريضه
ومن الواجب علينا اننا نصليلهم
مش نزعل منهم !
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (7 ديسمبر 2013)

شنو يعني اشلون متشددين او متطرفين ويصلون صوب االكنيسه؟
 هو في متطرف يسويها؟ يستبدل قبله نحو للكعبه بالكنيسه؟ اجل تطورو!
اغبياء ..


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (7 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ده فكر ومنهج اسلامى ...... كان الأزهر يقوم بتجميله ..... لكنه واقع موجود فى كل من هو مسلم ومتعمق فى القرآن والأحاديث النبوية ..... واحنا عارفين كده .... لكن بنطنش عشان الدنيا تعدى*



وباقي المسلمين عدا ذولا الاثنين.. يمنعهم الحياء لولاه كانو صلو صوب الكنيسه وداخلها وهجرو المساجد!
الازهر حضرتك فاهمه غلط وعساه ينفع نفسه..


----------



## ياسر الجندى (7 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
أستاذ صوت صارخ 
برجاء أن يتسع صدرك قليلا 
تجاوزا عن التسمية ( شيوخ الوهابية )والتى تعنى السلفيين خاصة أقول لك :
قد جانبك الصواب حين ذكرت أن هؤلاء الشيوخ يعلمون ( سفالات ) فما عهدت منهم ذلك وقد اختلفت إليهم سنوات عدة أطلب علما شرعيا فى معقلهم بالمركز العام لأنصار السنة بعابدين 
أشهد أننى مارأيت يوما تحريضا أو حتى تلميحا لإيذاء شركاء الوطن الأقباط أو الإنتقاص منهم أو التعرض لكنائسهم أو أديرتهم بأى نوع من أنواع الإيذاء ، بل العكس من ذلك تماما معاملة حسنة وخلق طيب مع الجميع 

فماشأنك أستاذى تحملهم مالاشأن لهم به وترميهم بما هم منه برآء ؟؟!!

مازلت أردد حتى الملل أن التعميم حكم خاطئ ، وأن مايحدث لايعدو أن تكون أحداث فردية ( وإن تكررت ) وليست منهجية 
وأن سبب ذلك إحتقان سياسى وليس دينى سببه مايراه البعض أن الكنيسة انحازت ضد طرف لالشئ إلا أن هذا الطرف يحمل هوية إسلامية ​ 

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أستاذ صوت صارخ
> برجاء أن يتسع صدرك قليلا
> تجاوزا عن التسمية ( شيوخ الوهابية )والتى تعنى السلفيين خاصة أقول لك :
> قد جانبك الصواب حين ذكرت أن هؤلاء الشيوخ يعلمون ( سفالات ) فما عهدت منهم ذلك وقد اختلفت إليهم سنوات عدة أطلب علما شرعيا فى معقلهم بالمركز العام لأنصار السنة بعابدين
> ...




*إن كنت لا ترى عزيزى سفالات شيوخ الوهابية فذلك لا يعنى أن ذلك غير موجود .... بل يعنى إنك لا تريد أن تراه ...... وهذا وضع طبيعى .... لإنتمائك لفكرهم ...... 

الإحتقان السياسى يشمل مسلمون آخرون أنحازوا لمن انحاز إليهم الأقباط ..... فلماذا لم نراهم يهاجمون مساجدهم ......

سؤال: هل الطرف الذى انحاز إليه الأقباط يحمل الهوية الهندوسية ......؟؟؟؟؟

أتريد أن تبصر ......؟؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (7 ديسمبر 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أستاذ صوت صارخ
> برجاء أن يتسع صدرك قليلا
> تجاوزا عن التسمية ( شيوخ الوهابية )والتى تعنى السلفيين خاصة أقول لك :
> قد جانبك الصواب حين ذكرت أن هؤلاء الشيوخ يعلمون ( سفالات ) فما عهدت منهم ذلك وقد اختلفت إليهم سنوات عدة أطلب علما شرعيا فى معقلهم بالمركز العام لأنصار السنة بعابدين
> ...





ياسر الجندى قال:


> [/B][/COLOR]



أستاذ ياسر 
تبقى كارثة لو حضرتك مقتنع بالكلام ده 
تقدر تقولى مين اللى افتى بتحريم معايدة المسيحيين .
تقدر تقولى مين اللى راح حاصر الكاتدرائية 
وسبوا البابا .
تقدر تقولى مين اللى عمل جبهه المسلمين الجدد وكان بيطلع يهاجم فى الكنيسة والبابا .
تقدر تقولى مين اللى ....... ولا بلاش دى حوادث فردية على رائيك .
قليل من العقل والصدق يرحمكم الله ..[/SIZE]


----------



## grges monir (7 ديسمبر 2013)

حلوة فردية دى
حرق اكتر من 60 كنيسة ومدرسة مسيحية واماكن خاصة منذ فض رابعة وتقولى فردية
تجميل لا يمكن ان يضفى  اى لمسة على القبح الموجود


----------



## soul & life (7 ديسمبر 2013)

خسارتهم بتزيد  .. هيجى يوم وهيدفعوا الثمن مهما طال الوقت الثمن لازم هيدفع عاجلا آجلا هيدفع


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> خسارتهم بتزيد  .. هيجى يوم وهيدفعوا الثمن مهما طال الوقت الثمن لازم هيدفع عاجلا آجلا هيدفع



*أن السيد المسيح يفتقدهم حاليا ........ فهناك تغيير سيحدث .... ومن قبل الرب سيكون ........ وطوبى لمن يفتح ذهنه لما يحدث *


----------



## soul & life (7 ديسمبر 2013)

ربنا كبير .. دوام الحال من المحال شوفوا كانوا فين واصبحوا فين!! 
بكرة ربنا يتصرف فيهم على اد ظلمهم و فسادهم فى الارض


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*وها هى وساخاتهم فى سوريا



​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وها هى وساخاتهم فى سوريا
> 
> 
> 
> ​*


*انا مش مصدقة 
هو ده تمثال العدرا ولا انا بيتهيألى 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انا مش مصدقة
> هو ده تمثال العدرا ولا انا بيتهيألى
> *​



*نعم ....... أنه تمثال للسيدة العذراء​*


----------



## +ماريا+ (8 ديسمبر 2013)

لا ده جنان اصلى 
الشيطان بيلعب فى دماغهم جامد جدا 
ربنا يرحمكم ويشفيكم بجد انتوا ناس مرضى 
جاتكم  القرف ام النور  تتصرف فى اشكالكم  المقرفه 
الصوره دى مستفزه بشكل 
طيب اومال ثورة ايه وبتاع ايه اللى بيتكلموا عنها 
وسوريا حره ولا قصدهم حره من مين بالظبط 
عايز اعرف حاجه الغرب اولاد الستين فى سبعين 
شايفين الحاجات وساكتين لا وكمان بيبعتوا لهم سلاح 
علشان يقتلوا المسحيين ويخطفوا الرهبات ويهدو الكنايس 
الاستراتيجيه بتاعت الغرب دى انا احترت فيها مش عارفه هما عايزين ايه بالظبط


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> لا ده جنان اصلى
> الشيطان بيلعب فى دماغهم جامد جدا
> ربنا يرحمكم ويشفيكم بجد انتوا ناس مرضى
> جاتكم  القرف ام النور  تتصرف فى اشكالكم  المقرفه
> ...



*لا الغرب ولا اميركا يبحثون عن الأخلاقيات ..... بل عن المصالح*


----------



## Samir poet (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*ومهما كانت 
قوة الشر فلابد ان 
ينتصر الخير
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *ومهما كانت
> قوة الشر فلابد ان
> ينتصر الخير
> *



*أنها الحرب الأخيرة له
ولهذا يريد أن يجر معه أكبر قدر من البشرية*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *نعم ....... أنه تمثال للسيدة العذراء​*


*هما كدا اختاروا طريق هلاكهم 
ربنا ينور عقولهم *​


----------



## Samir poet (8 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أنها الحرب الأخيرة له
> ولهذا يريد أن يجر معه أكبر قدر من البشرية*


*ابويا الغالى لى سؤال 
تسمحلى بة 
لماذا رغم اللى بيحصل 
منهم علينا ماالزالو
ينكروة ما يحدث لنا
هل هما خائفيون من الاعتراف
ام هما خائفون 
اظن لو كان الاعتراف هو الحل
اذا سوف يحدث دم كثيرجدا
ومن الطرفين ليس منا بل منهم
يعنى لو فى ناس اعترافت
هتموت من المتطرفين
ومعاهم الاقباط هيتم الاعتداء اكتر
عليهم حقا يا ابويا دى حرب
روحية قيودها الشيطان
ضد اولاد المسيح*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *ابويا الغالى لى سؤال
> تسمحلى بة
> لماذا رغم اللى بيحصل
> منهم علينا ماالزالو
> ...



*فيه مثل مصرى يا سمير بيقول "لما يجيى العيب من اهل العيب ميبقاش عيب"

لو اعترفوا ...... يبقوا كده بيقروا انهم مخطئين

لكنهم فى قرارة انفسهم يعتبرون انفسهم غير مخطئين ..... فالكنائس عندهم "ديار كفر"*


----------



## AdmanTios (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*" نَتْعَبُ عَامِلِينَ بِأَيْدِينَا. نُشْتَمُ فَنُبَارِكُ.  نُضْطَهَدُ فَنَحْتَمِلُ "*

*بالرغم من مرارة هذه الأحداث*
*و صعوبة يقين العقل البشري لها*
*لكن يتحقق كل حرف من كلماتك يا إلهي*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 ديسمبر 2013)

استاذى العزيز/ صوت صارخ
كل اناء ينضح بما فيه
هم قلوبهم مملؤة حقد وكراهية وحسد للمسيحين
لانهم افضل منهم مليون مرة
لا تخاف ولا تزعل ابدا نهايتهم قريبة جدا
الرب يباركك


----------



## tamav maria (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*سمعة  مصر و المصريين عامة أصبحت في الحضيض بسبب هؤلاء الأجلاف   ارحموا مصر من انتسابكم لها،  فمصر اكبر و اعلي شأنا منكم أيها الحيوانات  المتشبهة بالبشر. 



* 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 ديسمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> *سمعة  مصر و المصريين عامة أصبحت في الحضيض بسبب هؤلاء الأجلاف   ارحموا مصر من انتسابكم لها،  فمصر اكبر و اعلي شأنا منكم أيها الحيوانات  المتشبهة بالبشر.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ليس كل من يعيش على ارض مصر ..... مصرى
فمصر تحت الإحتلال الإستيطانى منذ سنة 525 قبل الميلاد وحتى 1954*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 ديسمبر 2013)

الله يخزي الشيطان اشغلني عن الموضوع.. كلما اجي اكتب انشغل..
المهم
كنت ابغي اكتب رد في بالي من فتره وصار الحين وقته بما ان له علاقه بالموضوع ذا.. ومش موجه لشخص معين هو عام بشكل عام موجه ل للمسلمين قبل االمسيحين.. ومن وحده محايده مالها مصلحه يمكن من ستين ماكنت محايده وكنت متعاطفه مع الاخوان المسلمين.. ليش؟
بسبب فيس بوك وصور اللي هي شير ولايك وحنا مظهدين وحنا ملعون خير والدينا وانا من طبعي اتعاطف مع اي حد في مصيبه الى ان تغير الوضع وبدات اقرا اكثر عن الوضع واكتشفت اشياء كثيره كونت من خلالها راي مخالف وما قمت اصدق اي شي ينكتب لان صرت اعرف الطبخه ومافيها..واكتر حاجه انصدمت فيها هي المتاجره بالصور من غير ما يحسون ايه تسبب من خطوره وفتنه لبلدهم .. اللي صار من فتره عاملين كوبي لصوره شخص مسيحي لابس صليب ويقول انا قتلت خرفان عاملين مسيره تحت بيتي الصوره عليها تعليق من نوعية خنازير النصارى يقتلون المسلمين.. وطوبى للغرباء .. بالله صوره مثل هذه لو انها مفبركه او حقيقيه اللي يروجها بين المسلمين قصده يعبي صدور المسلمين على المسيحين .. يعني شخص ما يحب بلده لو كان انسان محب لوطنه وعرف ان ده حقيقي كان قدم بلاغ للجهات مختصه ولو علم ان ده فبركه كان عمل لها دلييت عشان يحافظ على بلاده مو يتاجر بها عشان يوصل للحكم.. الانسان هذا صار منحط وغبي ويضر بمصلحة بلده.. وللاسف هذا اللي صاير الايام هذه ماتفتح الفيس بوك الا وتتفاجأ بكميه من التصرفات دي.. عرفتم ليش الناس تتصرف كذا؟ لان في ناس غير مسؤله تشتغل في تحريض في سوشل ميديا واشوف هنا كمان تعميم على المسلمين واخذ صور من هنا وهناك 
 وكأن المسلمين راضيين ..سهل جدا تعبية الصدور على بعض صعب تنقيتها
بالله حافظو على ذي البلد ترى مايعرف قيمة البلد غير اللي طلع من بلده
ولكم العبره بجيرانكم ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 ديسمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> الله يخزي الشيطان اشغلني عن الموضوع.. كلما اجي اكتب انشغل..
> المهم
> كنت ابغي اكتب رد في بالي من فتره وصار الحين وقته بما ان له علاقه بالموضوع ذا.. ومش موجه لشخص معين هو عام بشكل عام موجه ل للمسلمين قبل االمسيحين.. ومن وحده محايده مالها مصلحه يمكن من ستين ماكنت محايده وكنت متعاطفه مع الاخوان المسلمين.. ليش؟
> بسبب فيس بوك وصور اللي هي شير ولايك وحنا مظهدين وحنا ملعون خير والدينا وانا من طبعي اتعاطف مع اي حد في مصيبه الى ان تغير الوضع وبدات اقرا اكثر عن الوضع واكتشفت اشياء كثيره كونت من خلالها راي مخالف وما قمت اصدق اي شي ينكتب لان صرت اعرف الطبخه ومافيها..واكتر حاجه انصدمت فيها هي المتاجره بالصور من غير ما يحسون ايه تسبب من خطوره وفتنه لبلدهم .. اللي صار من فتره عاملين كوبي لصوره شخص مسيحي لابس صليب ويقول انا قتلت خرفان عاملين مسيره تحت بيتي الصوره عليها تعليق من نوعية خنازير النصارى يقتلون المسلمين.. وطوبى للغرباء .. بالله صوره مثل هذه لو انها مفبركه او حقيقيه اللي يروجها بين المسلمين قصده يعبي صدور المسلمين على المسيحين .. يعني شخص ما يحب بلده لو كان انسان محب لوطنه وعرف ان ده حقيقي كان قدم بلاغ للجهات مختصه ولو علم ان ده فبركه كان عمل لها دلييت عشان يحافظ على بلاده مو يتاجر بها عشان يوصل للحكم.. الانسان هذا صار منحط وغبي ويضر بمصلحة بلده.. وللاسف هذا اللي صاير الايام هذه ماتفتح الفيس بوك الا وتتفاجأ بكميه من التصرفات دي.. عرفتم ليش الناس تتصرف كذا؟ لان في ناس غير مسؤله تشتغل في تحريض في سوشل ميديا واشوف هنا كمان تعميم على المسلمين واخذ صور من هنا وهناك
> ...



*وهل كان اختطاف الراهبات خبر مفبرك والجزيرة تذيع فيديو لهم لتدعى ان الإسلاميين اخذوهم لمكان آمن حرصا على حياتهن وظهرت الراهبات غير مرتديات لصلبانهم ..... 
وهل اختطاف اثنين من المطارنة, وتلك رتبة كهنوتية عالية, فى سوريا منذ مدة طويلة خبر مفبرك ايضا
وهل حرق وهدم اكثر من 60 كنيسة فى مصر من قبل الاسلاميين خبر مفبرك
وهل كان تفجير كنيسة سيدة المعونة وقتل حوالى 60 من المصلين خبر مفبرك
وهل وهل وهل .......؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

إن الشيطان يسيطر دائما على العقول ليعميها عن ان تعى *


----------



## Samir poet (9 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *فيه مثل مصرى يا سمير بيقول "لما يجيى العيب من اهل العيب ميبقاش عيب"
> 
> لو اعترفوا ...... يبقوا كده بيقروا انهم مخطئين
> 
> لكنهم فى قرارة انفسهم يعتبرون انفسهم غير مخطئين ..... فالكنائس عندهم "ديار كفر"*


*اظن ان ابليس هيج على اولاد ربنا
لانة شايف مهما هعمل شايف
اننا متمسكين بربنا 
ولهذا هو بحاول يجر اكبر قدر من
البشرية معة 
صدق معدشى فية وقت 
انها حرب بين الخير والشر*


----------



## EMad Thaabet (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*رسالة الى ياسر الجندى*



ياسر الجندى قال:


> أستاذ صوت صارخ
> برجاء أن يتسع صدرك قليلا
> تجاوزا عن التسمية ( شيوخ الوهابية )والتى تعنى السلفيين خاصة أقول لك :
> قد جانبك الصواب حين ذكرت أن هؤلاء الشيوخ يعلمون ( سفالات ) فما عهدت منهم ذلك وقد اختلفت إليهم سنوات عدة أطلب علما شرعيا فى معقلهم بالمركز العام لأنصار السنة بعابدين
> ...



عزيزى اتفق معك فى شىء واحد  وهو ما لاشان لهم به ورميهم بما هم منه برآء ؟؟!!

لان المتهم هو الاسلام وليس المسلمين وفقط انتم لا ترون الحقيقة و تحبون اظهار العكس

فان كان لا اجد التسامح فى ابسط شىء وهو السلام على الناس !! فهل اجدة فى شىء اخر ؟؟!!وهل يعلمون الناس الا على هذا ؟!!

فهل تاتى انت وتقول لى لا يعلمون سفالات هذة السفالات نسمعها منهم كل جمعة من مساجدهم !!ونحن فى بيوتنا وحاول الازهر من سنين قليلة تجميل الصورة  وخفت حدة هذة السفالات ولكننا نسامحكم لكن لم نعد اطفال لننسى ما يصدر  منكم 

فاى تسامح لنا فى هذاا ان كنت لا تجد التسامح فى ابسط الامور !!!

وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله تعالى عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:  «لا تبدءوا اليهود والنصارى بالسلام، وإذا لقيتم أحدهم في طريق فاضطروه إلى أضيقه »1 رواه مسلم. 


التفسير من موققع اسلامى لكى لا ياتى شخص ويحاول ان يفسر على مزاجة

http://taimiah.org/index.aspx?function=item&id=977&node=8127


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وهل كان اختطاف الراهبات خبر مفبرك والجزيرة تذيع فيديو لهم لتدعى ان الإسلاميين اخذوهم لمكان آمن حرصا على حياتهن وظهرت الراهبات غير مرتديات لصلبانهم .....
> وهل اختطاف اثنين من المطارنة, وتلك رتبة كهنوتية عالية, فى سوريا منذ مدة طويلة خبر مفبرك ايضا
> وهل حرق وهدم اكثر من 60 كنيسة فى مصر من قبل الاسلاميين خبر مفبرك
> وهل كان تفجير كنيسة سيدة المعونة وقتل حوالى 60 من المصلين خبر مفبرك
> ...





[وليش ما تصدق الخبر الثاني وهو الفديو ده  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UpTJMtvnAs؟
ليش مصر بس تصدق خبر الاختطاف؟
الناس قالو المنطقه تحولت الى منطقة اشتباكات واظطررنا
نطلعهم من دير ونسكنهم في بيت آمن.. ليش مصر تسيئ الظن؟ هو كل من يحارب في سوريا متشددين! الناس فيهم الخير والشر
وباقي الامثله اللي جبتهم مستغربه منك اشلون تفكر اكبر همك ومبلغ علمك طائفتك وفقط.. ليش ماتعرف ان الجوامع تقصف؟ مادريت ان ولد مفتي سوريا قنل؟ مادريت ان اكبر واهم شيخ في سوريا  محمد البوطي مات على منبره وهو يخطب في يوم جمعه بسبب تفجير؟ مادريت ان عيال وشيوخ ونساء يموتون كل يوم في سوريا باختلاف طوائفهم؟ ماهمك غير المسيحين؟ ليش المسيحين ماهم مواطنين؟ نازلين ببراشوت وقت سلم ينزلون ووقت حرب يطيرون وماراح يصيبهم مكروه؟والفتنه ماتفرق اذا صارت.. عشان كذا يقال لعن الله من ايقضها..  اذا لسان حالك باقي سوريين مسلمين وفخار يكسر بعضه فلازم تعرف ان الفخار ده يتكسر عند حدك والا مايصييك طراطيش
انا تكلمت عن صوره يتم ترويجها للمتاجره بشوفها على اكونتات اصحابي المصريين  وتكلمت عنها ماتصدق اوك بس هي كلمه وقلتها لوجه ربي مابغي منها شيئ وعلى فكره انا قلت مسلمين وشفت مقابهم هنا..  كل الناس عندها شيطان .. انا واعيه لشياطيني ماله داعي تلمح ان شيطان راكبني


----------



## هشام المهندس (10 ديسمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> [وليش ما تصدق الخبر الثاني وهو الفديو ده  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UpTJMtvnAs؟
> ليش مصر بس تصدق خبر الاختطاف؟
> الناس قالو المنطقه تحولت الى منطقة اشتباكات واظطررنا
> نطلعهم من دير ونسكنهم في بيت آمن.. ليش مصر تسيئ الظن؟ هو كل من يحارب في سوريا متشددين! الناس فيهم الخير والشر
> ...




الفديو جميل وعجبني بصراحه لكن دائما مثلما تقولين لماذا اصدق مافيه هل لانهن راهبات وبدون صلبان ومن قال انهن راهبات ومن قال انهن من دير معلولا حصرا 
وهل تعرفين معلولا ومن يسكنها ولماذا الجهاديون في سوريا يحرروها ومن من ولماذا اخلاء الدير من راهباته كما تقول القصه افعلا هو الخوف عليهن ام هناك ما لاتريدين معرفته
واذا كان الموضوع كما معروض في الفديو لما احداهن تقول حرفيا سوف يفرج عنا بعد يومين ....لمن هو الافراج اهو للضيوف ...؟؟؟


----------



## هشام المهندس (10 ديسمبر 2013)

لتصحيح المعلومات عن دير معلولا
يقع هذا الدير في حضن جبل يحيطه من جميع الجوانب ولايمكن رؤيته حتى وان كنت بقربه ولايمكن ان يكون هدفا عسكريا الا لطائرات ذات اسلحه ذكيه تصيب الهدف دون رؤيته ... والاهم هو دير وماتعني هذه الكلمه لمن يعرفها وينكرها


----------



## EMad Thaabet (10 ديسمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> [وليش ما تصدق الخبر الثاني وهو الفديو ده  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UpTJMtvnAs؟
> ليش مصر بس تصدق خبر الاختطاف؟
> الناس قالو المنطقه تحولت الى منطقة اشتباكات واظطررنا
> نطلعهم من دير ونسكنهم في بيت آمن.. ليش مصر تسيئ الظن؟ هو كل من يحارب في سوريا متشددين! الناس فيهم الخير والشر
> ...




الحقيقة انك مش عايزة تشوفى الحقيقة لانها مره وتفضلين انا لا اكذب لكنى اتجمل ترين فتاوى جهاد النكاح من الشيوخ انفسهم وتقولين خبر ترين الذبح والهدم والحرق والارهاب وتقولين خبر  من السبب فى عيال وشيوخ واطفال يموتون ؟؟!!!
يا ستى الى بيحصل فى سوريا حصل فى مصر وشفنا دا باعيننا مكنش خبر نسمعة !!

شفنا كم الحقد الذى يعمى قلوبهم وهم يحرقون كنائسنا ومنازلنا ويقتلون اولادنا  ما نتكلم عنة رأتة اعيننا لا سمعناة 


حسناا هم لا حرج عليهم اللوم كل اللوم على من لا يريد ان يعرف الحقيقة ؟؟!!


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*استاذه هيفاء ...... من يقصف المساجد سواء فى سوريا او العراق او اليمن او فلسطين هم مسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
لكن مسلمون كفار من وجهة نظر المسلموووووووووووووووووووووووون الأخرون
نحن حزانى على اوطان يدمرها ابنائها المسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووون مقابل مصالحههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههم*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (11 ديسمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> الفديو جميل وعجبني بصراحه لكن دائما مثلما تقولين لماذا اصدق مافيه هل لانهن راهبات وبدون صلبان ومن قال انهن راهبات ومن قال انهن من دير معلولا حصرا
> وهل تعرفين معلولا ومن يسكنها ولماذا الجهاديون في سوريا يحرروها ومن من ولماذا اخلاء الدير من راهباته كما تقول القصه افعلا هو الخوف عليهن ام هناك ما لاتريدين معرفته
> واذا كان الموضوع كما معروض في الفديو لما احداهن تقول حرفيا سوف يفرج عنا بعد يومين ....لمن هو الافراج اهو للضيوف ...؟؟؟


ولماذا اصدق ان راهبات اتخطفن؟ لما كان ينخطفن يا هشام ماشفناهم
سمعنا الخبر ثم شفنا الفديو.. اذا الحين بنقعد نشكك ونقول وين صليبها وليش هم وليه منطقه دي بتكون اسئله طبيعيه وانا ماعندي اجوبه عليها
بس اعرف حقيقه وااحده ان لو فعلا اللي قبض عليهم متشددين وقتلوهم مش حيكلفو انفسهم يسجلو فديو مفبرك او حقيقي مش مهم عندهم راي الاخرين فيهم.. ثم ادينا عايشين وحنشوف لو فعلا هم او الفديو متفبرك
انا ما اقدر ااكد او انفي


----------



## أَمَة (11 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الكتابات ممكن أن تُزال بكيلو بلاستك بــ 28 جنيه *
> 
> *لكن النفس البشرية من يعوضها ؟*
> 
> ...


​ 
*تسلم وتدوم على أحلى كلام يستحق التقييم العلني.*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (11 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *استاذه هيفاء ...... من يقصف المساجد سواء فى سوريا او العراق او اليمن او فلسطين هم مسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
> لكن مسلمون كفار من وجهة نظر المسلموووووووووووووووووووووووون الأخرون
> نحن حزانى على اوطان يدمرها ابنائها المسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووون مقابل مصالحههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههم*



استاذ صوت مايهمني قصف جامع ان شاء الله يهدمو الف جامع وجامع
دم الانسان اغلى واهم من الجوامع انا بس جبت لك امثله لما انت تتكلمت عن ضحايا اللي من طائفتك.. 

مو صحيح انها حرب بين مسلمين مسلمين ومسلمين كفار.. كل بلد له ظرف معين تحول الى فتنه وقتال وبما ان غالبيتهم مسلمين بالنسبه لك مسلمين يقتلون مسلمين وبالنسبه لي القضيه اكبر من كذا   اخذ مثال سوريا  .. مره كنت بتفرج على دوكمنتري عن ميدل ايست في bbc الانجليزيه.. لفتت معلومه ان اخر مره حصلت  فتنه طائفيه  في بلدهم كانت من مية سنه.. مش معقول سنة 2011 استيقظو فجأءه واكتشفو ان رئيسهم شيعي وان من بينهم  شعب مسيحي.. كانت ثوره سلميه تحولت الى مسلحه بينها وبين نظام.. ثم اختلط الزين بالشين  ..ماكانتش مسلمين كفار ومؤمنين


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (11 ديسمبر 2013)

EMad Thaabet قال:


> الحقيقة انك مش عايزة تشوفى الحقيقة لانها مره وتفضلين انا لا اكذب لكنى اتجمل ترين فتاوى جهاد النكاح من الشيوخ انفسهم وتقولين خبر ترين الذبح والهدم والحرق والارهاب وتقولين خبر  من السبب فى عيال وشيوخ واطفال يموتون ؟؟!!!
> يا ستى الى بيحصل فى سوريا حصل فى مصر وشفنا دا باعيننا مكنش خبر نسمعة !!
> 
> شفنا كم الحقد الذى يعمى قلوبهم وهم يحرقون كنائسنا ومنازلنا ويقتلون اولادنا  ما نتكلم عنة رأتة اعيننا لا سمعناة
> ...






عماد 
كم مره قلت كلمة حقيقه يا استاذ؟ في الحقيقه انت ما تعرف الحقيقه ولا انا اعرف الحقيقه احنا بنناقش وجهات 
نظر مو اكثر 
  ما اتجمل.. واقول اللي ابغيه ما احد له عندي حاجه ..لاتحاول ترهبني فكريا بكثرة تريددك للكلمه ذي.. 
اسلوب ده مو حلو.
.عوضا ان ماينفعش معي انا بذات


> مادريت ان عيال وشيوخ ونساء يموتون كل يوم في سوريا باختلاف طوائفهم؟



ماعرف السطر ده الملون بالاحمر ليش ماعجبك ياترى مو صحيح؟

بالنسبه للجهاد نكاح.. انا لاارى ولا اسمع ولا اعرف شيئ اسمه جهاد نكاح.. وعلى كثر الفديوات وترديدها بالاخبار في قنوات معينه
.. عجزو يجيبو صاحب فتوه دي   ...لاتلقى بال للمكائد اللي يسونها الطرفين للبعض ..


----------



## EMad Thaabet (12 ديسمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> عماد
> 
> كم مره قلت كلمة حقيقه يا استاذ؟ في الحقيقه انت ما تعرف الحقيقه ولا انا اعرف الحقيقه احنا بنناقش وجهات
> 
> ...




اول حاجة صدقينى ما ابغى اعصبك :16_14_20:

  انى ما اعرف الحقيفة ؟؟!!! ولا انتى تعرفى الحقيقة ؟؟!!

قد يكون ذالك صحيحا لكن لو تعبتى نفسك شوية هتعرفى الحقيقة

الحقيقة دائما موجودة لكنها مؤلمة بعض الشىء وتحتاج عيون لترى 

موضوع الصور والاساءت التى يكتبونها على صور الكنيسة حصل ولا حرج وحقيقة وليس خبر فما رايك ؟؟!!

وانا ارى الحقيقة واعيها جيدااا ورايتها بعيونى هل حرق الكنائس فى مصر كان خبر ؟؟!! هذا المشهد شاهتة بعيونى فهذة حقيقة فما رأيك؟!

ومنذ عهد مضى كنت اسمع الدعاء علينا من منابر مساجدكم وشيوخكم التى من المفترض مكان للصلاة وليس الدعاء على الناس فما رأيك؟!


قولى الى تبغية ما حدا هيمنعك لا اعرف اى كلمة رددت كثيرا لكى ارهبك فكريااا ؟؟!!

اسلوبى مو حلو بعتذر على اسلوبى:new8:

السبب فى تلوين السطر 

 ذكرتة لكى وسالتك ما سبب ما يحدث ؟؟!

الاجابة زكرتهاا فى المداخلة   #*43*

المتهم هو الاسلام وليس المسلمين


فاى تسامح لنا فى هذاا ان كنت لا تجد التسامح فى ابسط الامور !!!

هل قراتى هذا الحديث من قبل ؟؟!!

وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله تعالى عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: «لا تبدءوا اليهود والنصارى بالسلام، وإذا لقيتم أحدهم في طريق فاضطروه إلى أضيقه »1 رواه مسلم. 


التفسير من موققع اسلامى لكى لا ياتى شخص ويحاول ان يفسر على مزاجة

http://taimiah.org/index.aspx?functi...=977&node=8127

اظن ان المداخلة كلها رومانسية وحرية وبسالك عن رايك:t31:


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*المسلمون يقتلون بعضهم البعض ...... ليه .....؟؟؟

عندك اجابة يا هيفاء ...... عند اى مسلم اجابة ......؟؟؟؟

عليكم ان تراجعوا ما تؤمنون به ...... فشروركم نحو الأخرين .... نمت وصارت ضد بعضكم البعض ....... فالشيطان لا تفرق معه ... إن كان المسلم سيقتل مسحيى ... أو مسلم .... المهم أن يفعل الإنسان الشرور ويكون عبدا له .... وليس لخالقه ....

راجعوا تاريخكم ..... كم هو دموى .... حتى مع بعضكم البعض ..... اقرأوا كيف قتل عمر ابن العاص محمد ابن ابى بكر الذى شارك فى قتل عثمان ....... ابن العاص قتل اخو عائشة وابن ابى بكر .... تخيلوا ..... اقرأوا يا مسلمين ......

ها هم مسلمون .... يقتلون مسلمون يؤمنون بنفس قرآنهم ..... بنفس نبيهم .... ومع هذا يقتلونهم .... ليس فى معركة ..... بل فى مستشفى .......

*


[YOUTUBE]WeqrJ7ulaGg&feature=youtube_gdata_player&fb_source=message[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## EMad Thaabet (13 ديسمبر 2013)

من يعترص على انها سفالات احب ان اهنيه بهذة الاخلاق التى يتصف بهاا


----------



## ياسر الجندى (13 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *المسلمون يقتلون بعضهم البعض ...... ليه .....؟؟؟*
> 
> *والمسيحيون لماذا يقتل بعضهم البعض ؟*


----------



## cyrilamir (13 ديسمبر 2013)

"طوبي لكم اذا عايروكم و طردوكم و قالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة من اجلي كاذبين "
كلام الرب


----------



## EMad Thaabet (13 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *المسلمون يقتلون بعضهم البعض ...... ليه .....؟؟؟*



بسبب ما تركه رسولهم من تعليم 



ياسر الجندى قال:


> *والمسيحيون لماذا يقتل بعضهم البعض ؟*



مالوا الى عقيدة سن بسن

 و«لا تبدءوا اليهود والنصارى بالسلام، وإذا لقيتم أحدهم في طريق فاضطروه إلى أضيقه »1 رواه مسلم.

فهى بسيطة جداا للانسان الذى لا يتبع الله


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 ديسمبر 2013)

عماد
انا ما تكلمت عن حرق كنائس او الكتابه عليها
والحقيقه انك ماقراتش ردي كويس 
ومش انت اول واحد يعمل اقتباس لردودي ويتكلم عن موضوع اخر
مش عارفه افسرها بايه ..
  ( الحقيقه تألمك والحقيقيه صعبه عليك! )
وارجو انك ما تتكلم بالنيابه عني

اما بالنسبه للحديث اللي انت جايبه فانت جايب تفسير واحد ليه وجايبه 
في ناس بتاخده في ظاهره كده وناس تربطه بفترته زمنيه اللي غدر فيها باي اي مسلم اسهل 
لهم من شربة الماء بدليل ان في اياات واحاديث كثيره تحث على حسن التعامل وبصراحه
 ماكانو مقصرين عسى ما احد سلم عليهم الا ردو عليه وعليك السام


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *المسلمون يقتلون بعضهم البعض ...... ليه .....؟؟؟
> 
> عندك اجابة يا هيفاء ...... عند اى مسلم اجابة ......؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...




مش حسالك زي ياسر والمسيحين ليه بيقتلو انفسهم!
لكن اذا قصدك في ثلاث دول اللي فيها الحروب
فيقتلون بعض بسبب الظلم مو الاسلام
انا اعتبر شعب يمن وسوريا مثلا من ارقى واحسن شعوب شعوب متسامحه ومحترمه ومن غير دستور علماني رضيو بحكم الاقليه في بلدهم وعندما طلبو الحريه سٌلط عليهم الكلاب لكن مصيرهم يرجعو ويطهرو بلدانهم من الحثاله اللي تتغدى بالارهاب ومن شوية الظالمين اللي حكموهم واخروهم سنين وسنين عن التقدم






> عليكم ان تراجعوا ما تؤمنون به ...... فشروركم نحو الأخرين .... نمت وصارت ضد بعضكم البعض ....... فالشيطان لا تفرق معه ... إن كان المسلم سيقتل مسحيى ... أو مسلم .... المهم أن يفعل الإنسان الشرور ويكون عبدا له .... وليس لخالقه


.

ماكانش شيطان واخزيناه اومال لو ما اخزيته كنت حتجيب سيرته لي كل دقيقه؟ خلصنا بأه انت عايز تقول بعبد الشيطان ؟ اصلا من قال اللي يعبد شيطان كخه؟ ماتشوف دول اللي شعوبها تعبد شياطين ومع ذلك متطوره ومستقره مافيهاش قتل؟ الله سبحانه لايرزق الناس على حسب عقائدهم والا ماتو كل الناس
بالنسبه لعمر بن العاص رضي الله عنه.. طبعا عملت منه قاتل ماتقدر تقول مشتبه به؟ ولكن انا لا اعبد شياطين ولا اعبد اشخاص ومش يقتل محمد بن ابكر لو قتل ابوبكر بذاته ماهمني انا ماعتبره قديس ولو اني قرات كتب عن عمر او خالد بن وليد وشفت ناس لاتخطئ وسيرتهم ناصعه  حبقى اشكك في وجودهم مافي انسان ما يخطئ خصوصا ان لااحد معصوم عن الخطأ
واعتقد يا استاذ لو كل انسان في دنيا حدد ايمانه وربطه بافعال اتباع دينه لما بقي شخص مؤمن او متمسك بدينه في الارض


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 ديسمبر 2013)

وعايزه اعطيك مثال اخر كيف ان شعوبنا ممكن ترضى بحكم اي شخص يحسن اليها بغض النظر عن النظريه الهبله اللي تقول ان اليمن وسوريا عاملين ثوره بسبب الدين ورافضين حكم رؤساء الشيعه مع انهم جابوهم للحكم وصبرو عليهم عقووود
عندنا بالخليج دوله اسما عمان دي غنيه عن التعريف ثامن اقدم دوله بالعالم
يحكمها سلطان شيعي اسمه سلطان قابوس وشعب غالبيتهم سنه نسبة 80%.. وفوق هذا دوله مواردها قليله ومافيها نفط كتيروشعبها يعتبر من اقل شعوب رفاهيه  في الخليج  يعني ماتقدر تقول يشتريهم بنفط
لكن السلطان عادل ووزع مواردهم اللي عندهم على قدهم وهم راضين ومحققين اكتفاء ذاتي في كل شيئ
من كام يوم قبل القمه خليجيه طلعت عمان قالت مانبغي اتحاد خليجي مطلق وكامل بدون شروطنا والا ننسحب من مجلس الخليج كله
 وتعرضت عمان للهجوم من شعوب الخليجيه الاخرى
هنا بأه يبين شعبية الحاكم بين شعبه وفي زمن سوشل ميديا
العمانيون دافعو عنه وعن قراره ووقفو بجنبه ليش؟ لان تاريخه يثبت انه عاوز مضلحتهم وماعنده اسباب تمنعه عن الاتحاد الا مصلحة شعب
كمية دفاع هائله  في تويتر والفيس بوك
محدش قال الحاكم الاقلي الشيعي مش عايزانا نتحد عشان طائفته.. والكلام ده كان حيحصل لو كان ظالم لشعبه وياكل فلوسهم
وعلى ده يحصل القتال والفتنه وده الفرق بين بشار وعلي عبد الله والسلطان قابوس طال عمره


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (16 ديسمبر 2013)

أخت هيفاء 
حضرتك عندك شك ان الافعال التى يقوم
بفعلها المسلمون من قتل وترهيب وسفك 
دماء انها من صميم العقيدة الاسلامية ؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 ديسمبر 2013)

نعم من صميم العقيده الاسلاميه
والمسلم لو ما قتلش اي احد
في الفجر والظهر والعصر
مايبقاش مسلم
والمسلم اللي مايعملش كده او مش مؤمن بكده
بيبقى مخدوع في دينه ومش دارسه كويس
اعتقد دي ردود المفروض اقولها بعد كل ردودي السابقه


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (16 ديسمبر 2013)

من غير تهكم يا أختى 
ولا أطلب منكى سوى ان تبحثى عن الايات
القرآنية والاحاديث النبوية التى تأمر بقتل 
وقتال غير المسلم .


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*


هيفاء الهاشمي قال:



نعم من صميم العقيده الاسلاميه
والمسلم لو ما قتلش اي احد
في الفجر والظهر والعصر
مايبقاش مسلم
والمسلم اللي مايعملش كده او مش مؤمن بكده
بيبقى مخدوع في دينه ومش دارسه كويس
اعتقد دي ردود المفروض اقولها بعد كل ردودي السابقه

أنقر للتوسيع...


هذا ما أمركم به إله الإسلام

فَإِذَا انْسَلَخَ الْأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ 
فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ 
وَخُذُوهُمْ 
وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ 
وَاقْعُدُوا لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ
فَإِنْ تَابُوا 
وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ 
وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ
فَخَلُّوا سَبِيلَهُمْ
إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ 

التوبة 5​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (16 ديسمبر 2013)

وقال ايضا 
 ﺳﻮﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺑﺔ ﺍﻻ ﻳﺔ29
ﻗَﺎﺗِﻠُﻮﺍ ﺍﻟَّﺬِﻳﻦَ ﻟَﺎ ﻳُﺆْﻣِﻨُﻮﻥَ ﺑِﺎﻟﻠَّﻪِ ﻭَﻟَﺎ ﺑِﺎﻟْﻴَﻮْﻡِ
ﺍﻟْﺂﺧِﺮِ ﻭَﻟَﺎ ﻳُﺤَﺮِّﻣُﻮﻥَ ﻣَﺎ ﺣَﺮَّﻡَ ﺍﻟﻠَّﻪُ ﻭَﺭَﺳُﻮﻟُﻪُ
ﻭَﻟَﺎ ﻳَﺪِﻳﻨُﻮﻥَ ﺩِﻳﻦَ ﺍﻟْﺤَﻖِّ ﻣِﻦَ ﺍﻟَّﺬِﻳﻦَ ﺃُﻭﺗُﻮﺍ
ﺍﻟْﻜِﺘَﺎﺏَ ﺣَﺘَّﻰ ﻳُﻌْﻄُﻮﺍ ﺍﻟْﺠِﺰْﻳَﺔَ ﻋَﻦْ ﻳَﺪٍ ﻭَﻫُﻢْ
ﺻَﺎﻏِﺮُﻭﻥ


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 ديسمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> وقال ايضا
> ﺳﻮﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺑﺔ ﺍﻻ ﻳﺔ29
> ﻗَﺎﺗِﻠُﻮﺍ ﺍﻟَّﺬِﻳﻦَ ﻟَﺎ ﻳُﺆْﻣِﻨُﻮﻥَ ﺑِﺎﻟﻠَّﻪِ ﻭَﻟَﺎ ﺑِﺎﻟْﻴَﻮْﻡِ
> ﺍﻟْﺂﺧِﺮِ ﻭَﻟَﺎ ﻳُﺤَﺮِّﻣُﻮﻥَ ﻣَﺎ ﺣَﺮَّﻡَ ﺍﻟﻠَّﻪُ ﻭَﺭَﺳُﻮﻟُﻪُ
> ...



*طبعا عنصرية بغيضة .... لكن الكارثة فى التوبة 5 انها دعوة للقتل .... اقتلوا .... أمر واضح لا لبس فيه*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (16 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *طبعا عنصرية بغيضة .... لكن الكارثة فى التوبة 5 انها دعوة للقتل .... اقتلوا .... أمر واضح لا لبس فيه*



نعم أبى صحيح 
وهذه ؟
 ﺳﻮﺭﺓ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻻﻳﺔ 4 
ﻓَﺈِﺫَﺍ ﻟَﻘِﻴﺘُﻢُ ﺍﻟَّﺬِﻳﻦَ ﻛَﻔَﺮُﻭﺍ ﻓَﻀَﺮْﺏَ ﺍﻟﺮِّﻗَﺎﺏِ ﺣَﺘَّﻰ ﺇِﺫَﺍ ﺃَﺛْﺨَﻨْﺘُﻤُﻮﻫُﻢْ ﻓَﺸُﺪُّﻭﺍ ﺍﻟْﻮَﺛَﺎﻕَ .


----------



## ياسر الجندى (16 ديسمبر 2013)

لكل دعوة أعداؤها 

فإن لم تقم لهم أبادوا تلك الدعوة فى مهدها 

إذن هى سنة الله فى خلقه ، صراع بين حق وباطل 

ستجدون فى العهد القديم أوامر ليهوه الإله تأمر بالقتل بطريقة أعنف 


لن نقول إنها عنصرية بل ماتقدم لاحقا !


----------



## ياسر الجندى (16 ديسمبر 2013)

خذ مثال ليتضح المقال 

حزقيال 

9: 5 و قال لاولئك في سمعي اعبروا في المدينة وراءه و اضربوا لا تشفق اعينكم و لا تعفوا

9: 6 الشيخ و الشاب و العذراء و الطفل و النساء اقتلوا للهلاك و لا تقربوا من انسان عليه السمة و ابتدئوا من مقدسي فابتداوا بالرجال الشيوخ الذين امام البيت​9: 7 و قال لهم نجسوا البيت و املاوا الدور قتلى اخرجوا فخرجوا و قتلوا في المدينة


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 ديسمبر 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> خذ مثال ليتضح المقال
> 
> حزقيال
> 
> ...



*هناك فروق لنص موضوع فى سياق محدد ..... ونص موجود على العموم

هل وجدت من اليهود من يتعامل مع المسلمين مستندين لتلك النصوص

لكن مع الجماعات الارهابية الاسلامية تستند لنصوص القرآن تلك ....... وحنى القرن التاسع عشر كان الأقباط المتمسكين بمسيحيتهم يدفعون الجزية, أما الأقباط الذين لم يتمسكوا بمسيحيتهم, كأسلافك, فقد دخلوا الإسلام تحت تلك الضغوط
*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (16 ديسمبر 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> خذ مثال ليتضح المقال
> 
> حزقيال
> 
> ...



يا أخى عيب عليك 
هذه كانت رؤيا رأها حزقيال النبى على تأديب
بنى اسرائيل لانهم ابتعدوا عن الله وعاندوه.


----------



## EMad Thaabet (16 ديسمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> عماد
> انا ما تكلمت عن حرق كنائس او الكتابه عليها
> والحقيقه انك ماقراتش ردي كويس
> ومش انت اول واحد يعمل اقتباس لردودي ويتكلم عن موضوع اخر
> ...



اراكى تناقضين نفسك تقولين ما تكلمت عن الكتاب على الكنائس وتتهمينا باننا نتكلم عن موضوع اخر الموضوع يتكلم عن سفالات الكتابة على الكنائس اذن من خرج عن الموضع نحن ام انتى  

وطلبت رايك فيما ذكرت ؟؟ وتفسير ما حدث ؟؟! 

معلش ارجو منك عشان انا فهمى على ادى تقوليلى انتى بتتكلمى عن اية ؟؟!!

اما عن الحديث فانظرى الى مراجع التفسير التى اخر التفسير التى فسر على اساسها وان كان اخطا المفسر فعليكى توضيخ الخطا فى التفسير  وكم من مفسر يخطىء


----------



## EMad Thaabet (16 ديسمبر 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> لكل دعوة أعداؤها
> 
> فإن لم تقم لهم أبادوا تلك الدعوة فى مهدها
> 
> ...




اتمنى ان  تقدم لنا ما تتكلم عنة قى قسم الرد على الشبهات 

فكل ما تتكلم عنه من حروب فى العهد القديم كانت دفاعا واسترداد لارضهم وكان يتحملون اهانات كثيرة واعتداءت والله يعطى هذة الشعوب زمانا لتتوب وترجع عن ما تفعلة فى بنى اسرائيل ولا ترجع ولم تكن لنشر اليهودية 

فنحن لا نلوم الدفاع حتى للبوذيين 

 لكن هل الاسلام وقف موقف المدافع ام اعتدى واحتل بلاد .....بحجة الرسالة!!

.
 الشريعة  السماوية لاتحتاج الى من يجاهد فى سبيل الله ويدافع عنها , لان الله هو الحافظ لكلمته ورسالته


----------



## EMad Thaabet (16 ديسمبر 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> خذ مثال ليتضح المقال
> 
> حزقيال
> 
> ...



الايات حرفياا  هى رؤيا للنبى وتتكلم عن شعب اسرائيل نفسة ولا تخص شعوب اخرى 

 ستجد اخر نهاية الرؤيا الايات الآتية 



24 وحملني روح وجاء بي في الرؤيا بروح الله إلى أرض الكلدانيين إلى المسبيين، فصعدت عني الرؤيا التي رأيتها

25 فكلمت المسبيين بكل كلام الرب الذي أراني إياه

 (حزقيال 25:24:11)

اتمنى تشرفنا فى قسم الرد على الشبهات


----------



## EMad Thaabet (16 ديسمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> وعايزه اعطيك مثال اخر كيف ان شعوبنا ممكن ترضى بحكم اي شخص يحسن اليها بغض النظر عن النظريه الهبله اللي تقول ان اليمن وسوريا عاملين ثوره بسبب الدين ورافضين حكم رؤساء الشيعه مع انهم جابوهم للحكم وصبرو عليهم عقووود
> عندنا بالخليج دوله اسما عمان دي غنيه عن التعريف ثامن اقدم دوله بالعالم
> يحكمها سلطان شيعي اسمه سلطان قابوس وشعب غالبيتهم سنه نسبة 80%.. وفوق هذا دوله مواردها قليله ومافيها نفط كتيروشعبها يعتبر من اقل شعوب رفاهيه  في الخليج  يعني ماتقدر تقول يشتريهم بنفط
> لكن السلطان عادل ووزع مواردهم اللي عندهم على قدهم وهم راضين ومحققين اكتفاء ذاتي في كل شيئ
> ...




صدقينى اختى هيفاء لا يمكننى القول الا ان قلبك برىء جدااا


----------



## Samir poet (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*الدين الاسلامى يحث على التفرقة*
*بين المسلمين والمسييحين 
**الدين الاسلامى يدعو الى قتل المسيحيين*
*او كما يقول علينا اننا نصارى او كفار
كيف لدين يدعو للمحبة والسلام وفى نفس الوقت يدعو للقتل** كيف  لدين يدعو للمحبة والسلام وفى نفس الوقت يدعو للقتل*
*وخاصة قتل المسييحين*
*
**كيف لدين يحث على القتل والعنف 
**والجهاد*
*والجهاد فى الدين الاسلامى برضو*
*بطريقة غلط*
*مفهوم الجهاد الدين*
*معكوس تمام*
*كيف لدين يحلل اربع زوجات للزوج
**وكيف لدين يدعو لقتل المشاركين كما يقال لنا هذا*
*ما يمر بة الاسلام*
*الدين الاسلامى*
*جعل ناس قتلو عمى وليس لة زنب*
*اشياء كثيرة بل ايضا المسلمون اعداء انفسهم ايضا
**وعندى ادلة كثيرة*
*عن الاسلام يآمر بالقتل ويحث على الكراهية والعنف
وادينا شايفين الاحداث اللى بتمر فى البلد شكلها وخاصة على المسييحين ومن مين طبعا عارفين الاجابة لقد استشهد عمى على ايديهم
واسشتهد الكثير
من شعب مصر 
خصوص المسييحين اكثر ناس هذا ما يأمر بة الاسلام تجاة المسييحين كلام كتيررررر اقدر اقولها بس اكتفى بالحبة دول فوقو 
واعرفو الحقيقة فين 
*
*قبل فوات الاوان 
المسيح على الابواب وان وقت الحساب لسة ربنا بيحبكم وبيحيبنا كمان 
*
*

*


----------



## Samir poet (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*واظن هيطلعلى حد منكم دلوقتى ويقولى 
اصل الاسلام دا محبة دين سماحة ويدعو
للسلام ومش بعيد حد يطلعلى ويقولى 
كلامك فوتوشوب ههههههههههههه
منا متقوع الرد دا 
ناس حافظين مش فاهمين 
ومش بعييد يطلعلى حد ويقولى
دا الرسول اوصنا بكم 
هههههههههههههههه يا جدع وهو فين التوصية 
من اللى بيحصلنا واوع حد يقولى اصل
اللى حصل دا من ناس مش من الاسلام
ودول ارهابين والحورات والمزبلات بتاعتكم دى
عشان حتى ولو عارفين الحقيقة برضو بتنكروها
ومش بعيد كمان يطلعلى حد ويقولى كلامك مش
صحيح ويقولى هات دليل
سعتها هيكون رد يا شيخ انت اتنيل على عينك
فتح قلبك وعينك شوية انتو شاربين اية يا عالم
مفكوش مخ بيتفكرو بة مفهكمش قلب يحس
مفيش ضمير يشعر مفيش ومفيش ومفيش
للما ينضرب علينا الرصاص وتتكسر المحلات
والعربيات تولع ومحلات تولع  هتقولى دا كدب
رغم اللى شوفتة قدام عينى اجبلك دليل
الفيديوهات اللى رفعتها لللى كنت بشوفة قدام عينى
وش كدا بجد حاجز مستفزة ناس حافظين مش فاهمين
لحد امتى هتكونو منكرين للحقيقة لحد امتى مش نواين
تفتحو قلبكم تحسة فين ضميركم يا عالم ياهووووو فوقو
الايام اللى جاية محدش عارف هيحصل اية 
المسيح على الابواب ومحدش ضامن عمرة
*


----------

